# Funny things pregnant women do



## UC J

Hello ladies,
While pregnant what is/was the things you did other people considered funny ? mine was planning all the rest areas that I have to stop at to pee for any trip that is more than an hour , my hubby called me " Dora the explorer" with my maps


----------



## Cat lady

I had awful sickness throughout my last pregnancy, I took to carrying around several bags and would think nothing of vomiting whilst driving it was that bad! I even had a bag around my gearstick in my car!
xxx


----------



## UC J

Cat lady said:


> I had awful sickness throughout my last pregnancy, I took to carrying around several bags and would think nothing of vomiting whilst driving it was that bad! I even had a bag around my gearstick in my car!
> xxx

Ohhhh , the things you are forced to do ....lol


----------



## LaughOutLoud

UC J said:


> Hello ladies,
> While pregnant what is/was the things you did other people considered funny ? mine was planning all the rest areas that I have to stop at to pee for any trip that is more than an hour , my hubby called me " Dora the explorer" with my maps

:haha::haha:

cant think of any of mine just yet!


----------



## wjcdmr

LaughOutLoud said:


> UC J said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> While pregnant what is/was the things you did other people considered funny ? mine was planning all the rest areas that I have to stop at to pee for any trip that is more than an hour , my hubby called me " Dora the explorer" with my maps
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> cant think of any of mine just yet!Click to expand...


a few days ago i changed into my day clothes from jammies to walk my dog. was on the vurge of walking out the door and realized i had put my bra on but forgot to put my shirt on!!! glad i caught myself. ...have another one but am too ashamed to tell just yet. :)


----------



## UC J

wjcdmr said:


> LaughOutLoud said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UC J said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> While pregnant what is/was the things you did other people considered funny ? mine was planning all the rest areas that I have to stop at to pee for any trip that is more than an hour , my hubby called me " Dora the explorer" with my maps
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> cant think of any of mine just yet!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a few days ago i changed into my day clothes from jammies to walk my dog. was on the vurge of walking out the door and realized i had put my bra on but forgot to put my shirt on!!! glad i caught myself. ...have another one but am too ashamed to tell just yet. :)Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## sleepinbeauty

lol I hope more get posted. Gotta prepare ourselves! >_<


----------



## andypandy2

The cravings were the worst...i craved soil! Didn't obviously eat it tho haha x


----------



## Jay900

My cousin craved soap powder. she had so get her OH to load it into the machine cause she said she was to tempted to put it in her mouth.she said she thinks it cause it smelled so great. EWW!


----------



## Sideways 8

pregnancy brain.

This means when you're putting dishes away, for some reason you walk to your freezer and attempt to put one in there. Or walking around with the keys in your hand, searching frantically through couch cushions (and the freezer, you know they may be in there since you tried putting a dish in there already!) trying to find said keys. lol


----------



## x Zaly x

Having a lot of wind at the end of pregnancy...lets just say it was really embarrassing:blush: Also tidying the house constantly when its already tidy:dohh:


----------



## UC J

Sideways 8 said:


> pregnancy brain.
> 
> This means when you're putting dishes away, for some reason you walk to your freezer and attempt to put one in there. Or walking around with the keys in your hand, searching frantically through couch cushions (and the freezer, you know they may be in there since you tried putting a dish in there already!) trying to find said keys. lol

LOL ,that happened to me also with the keys ,everybody was helping me look for 20 mins! it was my pocket (you know the place i put it earlier so i don't "loose" it ) LOL my dad who had been helping me search for the keys was looking at me speechless LOL


----------



## Sideways 8

I'm here to say my pregnancy brain hasn't gone away yet. I still do weird stuff like that now that I have LO!!


----------



## glitterfly

Hey girls, i hope u dont mind me gatecrashing?

I'm a bit embarrassed about this but it'll probs make u giggle... So since being preggo my mind has been slow (slower then usual if possible). I went for an early scan the other week and it was a tiny room with 3 chairs and a bed and a computer... Anyway, after explaining what would happen the sonographer gave me a sheet and told me to strip from waist down... So I did literally that and got butt naked from the waste down (I was embarrassed like but did it anyway!) next thing I know the nurse turns round covers her mouth, gasps and says in shock: 'oh!! I meant behind the curtain?' whilst my Oh pretty much sat there in awe and didnt say a word... I was devastated and mortified and all my Oh could do the moment we got out was laugh!! **cringeeeeee** I just didn't see the curtain at the end of the (tiny) room. Haha.

Sideways8, ur picture has made me want choc cake soooo much - it looks so yummy!

Xxxx


----------



## Kiki1993

My sil will kill me for telling people this but with all 4 of her pregnancies when she got towards the end if she laughed to hard she would pee herself :haha: it happened about 2 times with her first, one was at my birthday and all the family were there :blush: ..her 2nd pregnancy she did it once at christmas during the meal :dohh: there the funniest ones anyway, the others were just her in the house with my brother and he told us about it later, he is so lovely! :haha:


----------



## UC J

glitterfly said:


> Hey girls, i hope u dont mind me gatecrashing?
> 
> I'm a bit embarrassed about this but it'll probs make u giggle... So since being preggo my mind has been slow (slower then usual if possible). I went for an early scan the other week and it was a tiny room with 3 chairs and a bed and a computer... Anyway, after explaining what would happen the sonographer gave me a sheet and told me to strip from waist down... So I did literally that and got butt naked from the waste down (I was embarrassed like but did it anyway!) next thing I know the nurse turns round covers her mouth, gasps and says in shock: 'oh!! I meant behind the curtain?' whilst my Oh pretty much sat there in awe and didnt say a word... I was devastated and mortified and all my Oh could do the moment we got out was laugh!! **cringeeeeee** I just didn't see the curtain at the end of the (tiny) room. Haha.
> 
> Sideways8, ur picture has made me want choc cake soooo much - it looks so yummy!
> 
> Xxxx

Lol , A day in the life of a pregnant woman lol


----------



## UC J

Kiki1993 said:


> My sil will kill me for telling people this but with all 4 of her pregnancies when she got towards the end if she laughed to hard she would pee herself :haha: it happened about 2 times with her first, one was at my birthday and all the family were there :blush: ..her 2nd pregnancy she did it once at christmas during the meal :dohh: there the funniest ones anyway, the others were just her in the house with my brother and he told us about it later, he is so lovely! :haha:

Lol , what we go through :blush:


----------



## LockandKey

one day while pregnant with DD, I was grocery shopping with DH, I was completely zoned out, not paying attention to anything at all as I was grabbing packs of yogurt for myself. I put them in the cart, and then I realized that I had put them in the wrong cart :dohh: my DH started laughing at me, and so the couple with the cart. I was beyond embarassed


----------



## goddess25

I have done all of these...

I planned trips around toilets for peeing... I planned trips not too long as i would vomit, and like the other poster I had bags everywhere with me. I had pregnancy brain and the worst one was put dirty pants and socks into the fridge and cheese into the washing machine...not discovered till the following day. I weed myself while laughing at the end of pregnancy..
I can't think of anything else apart from this. I never had any cravings ever both times.


----------



## mrs_park

I had baaaaad pregnancy brain, I was so forgetful and scattery. Before pregnancy I honestly thought it was a bit of a myth but it hit me badly. I did such silly things and had the memory of a goldfish! :dohh:

I was also really emotional. To the point one of my colleagues/friend would screen movies and tv shows before I watched them to let me know if I could handle them or not :rofl:


----------



## Anna_83

Waking up at night and eating... :D

But also being sooo emotional. Once I started to cry because my family came 10 minutes earlier to my b-day party and i didn´t have the dinner ready for them :D OMG Also with my second pregnancy I cried when watching fairy tales with my younger daughter.


----------



## UC J

LockandKey said:


> one day while pregnant with DD, I was grocery shopping with DH, I was completely zoned out, not paying attention to anything at all as I was grabbing packs of yogurt for myself. I put them in the cart, and then I realized that I had put them in the wrong cart :dohh: my DH started laughing at me, and so the couple with the cart. I was beyond embarassed

LOL


----------



## UC J

mrs_park said:


> I had baaaaad pregnancy brain, I was so forgetful and scattery. Before pregnancy I honestly thought it was a bit of a myth but it hit me badly. I did such silly things and had the memory of a goldfish! :dohh:
> 
> I was also really emotional. To the point one of my colleagues/friend would screen movies and tv shows before I watched them to let me know if I could handle them or not :rofl:

LOL that is major lol


----------



## UC J

Anna_83 said:


> Waking up at night and eating... :D
> 
> But also being sooo emotional. Once I started to cry because my family came 10 minutes earlier to my b-day party and i didn´t have the dinner ready for them :D OMG Also with my second pregnancy I cried when watching fairy tales with my younger daughter.

LOL , i did that one time for a family picture , i felt nobody was getting ready on time and we were going to be late lol


----------



## BabyBean14

Wow! I'm scattered now. After reading these posts I think I'm going to be a disaster (or a walking gag) when I'm pregnant! LOL! :haha:


----------



## UC J

Kismet said:


> Wow! I'm scattered now. After reading these posts I think I'm going to be a disaster (or a walking gag) when I'm pregnant! LOL! :haha:

It probably wont be that bad ....or would it ?:winkwink: LOL


----------



## BabyBean14

UC J said:


> Kismet said:
> 
> 
> Wow! I'm scattered now. After reading these posts I think I'm going to be a disaster (or a walking gag) when I'm pregnant! LOL! :haha:
> 
> It probably wont be that bad ....or would it ?:winkwink: LOLClick to expand...


Hee hee! I guess I'll find out (if I'm lucky)! :winkwink:


----------



## Mommy_RN

UC J said:


> Hello ladies,
> While pregnant what is/was the things you did other people considered funny ? mine was planning all the rest areas that I have to stop at to pee for any trip that is more than an hour , my hubby called me " Dora the explorer" with my maps

I did the same :rofl:

I planned all my restroom stops at the gym, mall, baby
superstore....everywhere!


----------



## bathbabe

When i was pregnant with Harrison:
I once puked in the middle of tesco......
I couldnt eat after 4pm coz id puke it back up within 10mins....
The smell of wet washing made me puke too....
Id drive to McDonalds nearly everyday because i NEEDED a large coke with ice - lots of ice! I craved that watered down coke taste :dohh:
I used to nap for 45mins everyday at work - my boss used to come in and wake me up when he needed me :haha:

I cant think of anything else atm but being pregnant truely is just magical.... HAHA! xxx


----------



## Mommy_RN

Cat lady said:


> I had awful sickness throughout my last pregnancy, I took to carrying around several bags and would think nothing of vomiting whilst driving it was that bad! I even had a bag around my gearstick in my car!
> xxx

In my 1st tri with LO I threw up on a patient...the poor guy was in a coma and no one saw me so I gave him a quick sponge bath and changed his sheets while apologizing profusely just in case he could hear me.

I'm not looking forward to the morning sickness again :wacko:


----------



## mamawannabee

glitterfly said:


> Hey girls, i hope u dont mind me gatecrashing?
> 
> I'm a bit embarrassed about this but it'll probs make u giggle... So since being preggo my mind has been slow (slower then usual if possible). I went for an early scan the other week and it was a tiny room with 3 chairs and a bed and a computer... Anyway, after explaining what would happen the sonographer gave me a sheet and told me to strip from waist down... So I did literally that and got butt naked from the waste down (I was embarrassed like but did it anyway!) next thing I know the nurse turns round covers her mouth, gasps and says in shock: 'oh!! I meant behind the curtain?' whilst my Oh pretty much sat there in awe and didnt say a word... I was devastated and mortified and all my Oh could do the moment we got out was laugh!! **cringeeeeee** I just didn't see the curtain at the end of the (tiny) room. Haha.
> 
> Sideways8, ur picture has made me want choc cake soooo much - it looks so yummy!
> 
> Xxxx

If it makes you feel any better, after labor and birth that will probably seem like nothing. I look back now and I was walking around the halls with my butt hanging out, nurse brought me a gown, but I didn't care. And then I was getting in and out of the bathtub naked walking around, in front of nurses, doctors, anyone and everyone. You look back and it won't seem so bad I promise!


----------



## UC J

mamawannabee said:


> glitterfly said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, i hope u dont mind me gatecrashing?
> 
> I'm a bit embarrassed about this but it'll probs make u giggle... So since being preggo my mind has been slow (slower then usual if possible). I went for an early scan the other week and it was a tiny room with 3 chairs and a bed and a computer... Anyway, after explaining what would happen the sonographer gave me a sheet and told me to strip from waist down... So I did literally that and got butt naked from the waste down (I was embarrassed like but did it anyway!) next thing I know the nurse turns round covers her mouth, gasps and says in shock: 'oh!! I meant behind the curtain?' whilst my Oh pretty much sat there in awe and didnt say a word... I was devastated and mortified and all my Oh could do the moment we got out was laugh!! **cringeeeeee** I just didn't see the curtain at the end of the (tiny) room. Haha.
> 
> Sideways8, ur picture has made me want choc cake soooo much - it looks so yummy!
> 
> Xxxx
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, after labor and birth that will probably seem like nothing. I look back now and I was walking around the halls with my butt hanging out, nurse brought me a gown, but I didn't care. And then I was getting in and out of the bathtub naked walking around, in front of nurses, doctors, anyone and everyone. You look back and it won't seem so bad I promise!Click to expand...

LOL ....at some point you don't really see them anymore LOL


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

I can laugh about this now.

But at the time.. It was not funny (or over the top) that I cried when my big mack that I sent OH out for at silly o clock came back with the sauce all up the carton. 

Not a major issue but the sauce was what I craved!!

And as for baby brain I still have that now nearly 2 years on! I quite often go to put the cereal in the fridge and the milk in the cupboard :dohh:


----------



## Chai_w

My sister couldn't have anything that tasted or smelled like mint when she was pregnant with my nephew. she had to use childrens toothpaste the whole time:haha: she didn't like that very much. 

and she craved like gallons of pickles!


----------



## flipflopfan

I couldn't sneeze or cough while walking after I hit the second tri because it would make me pee! One time I went for a walk when I was getting over a cold, so I had a bit of a cough still. Halfway through the walk, I kept coughing every 2 minutes...pee came out every time, so by the time I got home my pants were drenched :wacko: Thankfully nobody saw!


----------



## UC J

flipflopfan said:


> I couldn't sneeze or cough while walking after I hit the second tri because it would make me pee! One time I went for a walk when I was getting over a cold, so I had a bit of a cough still. Halfway through the walk, I kept coughing every 2 minutes...pee came out every time, so by the time I got home my pants were drenched :wacko: Thankfully nobody saw!

LOL


----------



## glitterfly

UC J said:


> mamawannabee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glitterfly said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, i hope u dont mind me gatecrashing?
> 
> I'm a bit embarrassed about this but it'll probs make u giggle... So since being preggo my mind has been slow (slower then usual if possible). I went for an early scan the other week and it was a tiny room with 3 chairs and a bed and a computer... Anyway, after explaining what would happen the sonographer gave me a sheet and told me to strip from waist down... So I did literally that and got butt naked from the waste down (I was embarrassed like but did it anyway!) next thing I know the nurse turns round covers her mouth, gasps and says in shock: 'oh!! I meant behind the curtain?' whilst my Oh pretty much sat there in awe and didnt say a word... I was devastated and mortified and all my Oh could do the moment we got out was laugh!! **cringeeeeee** I just didn't see the curtain at the end of the (tiny) room. Haha.
> 
> Sideways8, ur picture has made me want choc cake soooo much - it looks so yummy!
> 
> Xxxx
> 
> If it makes you feel any better, after labor and birth that will probably seem like nothing. I look back now and I was walking around the halls with my butt hanging out, nurse brought me a gown, but I didn't care. And then I was getting in and out of the bathtub naked walking around, in front of nurses, doctors, anyone and everyone. You look back and it won't seem so bad I promise!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL ....at some point you don't really see them anymore LOLClick to expand...

Very good points there girls! Some of these stories have made me laugh out loud, especially agree with the throwing up at the smell of washing! Haha very very bizarre.
xxx


----------



## Buttercup84

I used to love chewing my sponge in the shower! :wacko: Sooo true about losing all your diginity while in labour too, I was all oh no it won't be like that for me but when you're in the middle of a contraction or have a midwife/doctor's hand up your foof at random intervals you tend to just forget!


----------



## lrxjessica

When pregnant I would cross my legs..standing or sitting..when I sneezed trying to prevent a peeing disaster. People would look at me weird but I didn't care


----------



## UC J

Buttercup84 said:


> I used to love chewing my sponge in the shower! :wacko: Sooo true about losing all your diginity while in labour too, I was all oh no it won't be like that for me but when you're in the middle of a contraction or have a midwife/doctor's hand up your foof at random intervals you tend to just forget!

Yep you just let all hang out lol


----------



## UC J

lrxjessica said:


> When pregnant I would cross my legs..standing or sitting..when I sneezed trying to prevent a peeing disaster. People would look at me weird but I didn't care

LOL whatever works lol


----------



## iwanababybump

When I was pregnant with my lO I worked In a day nursery so bathroom breaks came when I could get out the room no always easy so I was so paranoid that I wasnt going to make it I took spare clothes and underwear to work everyday lol


----------

